# Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick and I fished the east end Saturday.

We switched around quite a bit but the fish really keyed in on green spinners with HALF a crawler. We caught 25 walleyes and kept our 10 between 16"-19". People were all around use with minnows not catching anything. Our best fishing came between 4-7 feet on the wind blown sides.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris, glad to see you had some luck on the lake. Hope you put some sun screen on, ha.... I am peeling like a snake. I am pulling the wrong kind of skin...ha... I plan on going fishing Wed. morning with one of the guys who was ****** at me. I am going to give him a call tomorrow to find out if he still plan on going. If he is, I will see if I can tag along. If your around, I am sure you could come along too. I will keep you posted.

I plan on shooting at Capital City this week. Any days work for you? Wed or Thursday?

Talk to ya later.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Everything started slow, but the action quickly took a turn by mid-afternoon. We fished over by Douglas bay and along the north side of the shore. Most of the fish we picked up were deep - 11-20 ft. using a lindy with a nightcrawler.

All in all, it was a great time out on the lake. We took an older guy out and it was his first time ever on the Sak. water. He has lived in Bismarck since 1956 - wow... It was great to watch him reel in the biggest/smallest walleyes of the day.

15 fish in the freezer bag... :lol:


----------

